# Komisches Forum



## Merkwürden (15. November 2008)

#d   Tut mir leid aber es ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar das nicht mal einer in der lage ist,mir Tipps über meine gestellt Frage hier im Forum zu geben.!!
Ich suche mir ein Kompetenteres Forum.
Gez.Merkwürden.|gr:


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*

Zum Fischen in der Bretagne? Da fällt mir und anderen sicher einiges ein.

Schon mal die Suchfunktion genutzt?

Na dann, Reisende soll man ziehen lassen....


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*



Merkwürden schrieb:


> Ich suche mir ein Kompetenteres Forum.
> Gez.Merkwürden.|gr:


 

#h#h#h


----------



## ... (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*

Na dann sagen wir, auf Wiederseh´n, die Zeit mit Dir, war Wunderschööööön *sing* #h


----------



## Dart (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*



Merkwürden schrieb:


> #d Tut mir leid aber es ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar das nicht mal einer in der lage ist,mir Tipps über meine gestellt Frage hier im Forum zu geben.!!
> Ich suche mir ein Kompetenteres Forum.
> Gez.Merkwürden.|gr:


Was hast du denn für Schmerzen?:q
Wenn dir keiner Tipps geben kann heißt das doch noch lange nicht das dir niemand Tipps geben will.
Bei deinem angegebenen Wohnort sollte es dir doch nicht schwerfallen in franz. Foren vielfältige Infos zu bekommen, oder?#q


----------



## schrauber78 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*

Gute Reise!!!

oder in Küchedeutsch SCHICKEN!!!!


----------



## YakuzaInk (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*

mach et jut, schwing de hut! #h


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*

|pftroest:


----------



## goeddoek (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*

Na, wenn Du dir da auch so einen "Auftritt" verschaffst, viel Spaß im "Kompetenz-Forum" #h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*

Time to say goodbye.............*sing*#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*



Merkwürden schrieb:


> #d Tut mir leid aber es ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar das nicht mal einer in der lage ist,mir Tipps über meine gestellt Frage hier im Forum zu geben.!!
> *Ich suche mir ein Kompetenteres Forum.*
> Gez.Merkwürden.|gr:


 

Merkwürdig,aber nicht ärgerlich!!

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## jannisO (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*

na dann, machs ma juti und angenehme Reise #h#h#h


:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z


----------



## Ollek (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*

#h dann auch von mir gute reise und viel glück.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=FgiurvCiv24&feature=related


----------



## Finne 23 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*

und tschüß


----------



## nepomuk (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*

Dies ist mit Abstand das vielfältigste Forum.
Geduld ist angesagt!
Womit angelst Du ?
Swen


----------



## Dart (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Dies ist mit Abstand das vielfältigste Forum.
> Geduld ist angesagt!
> Womit angelst Du ?
> Swen


Der Troll hat sich hinweg getrollt, lock ihn nicht aus seiner Erdhöhle:q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*



Dart schrieb:


> Der Troll hat sich hinweg getrollt, lock ihn nicht aus seiner Erdhöhle:q



|muahah:


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*

Ein Wind weht von Süd
Und zieht mich hinaus auf See.
Mein Kind, sei nicht traurig,
Tut der Abschied auch weh.
Mein Herz geht an Bord
Und fort muß die Reise geh'n,
Dein Schmerz wird vergeh'n
Und schön wird das Wiederseh'n.


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*

"flieg junger adler, hinaus in die freiheit 
schau nur nach vorn nie zurück
hör auf dein herz und folg nur den gefühlen
ich wünsche dir viel glück"#h


----------



## Breamhunter (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*



... schrieb:


> Na dann sagen wir, auf Wiederseh´n, die Zeit mit Dir, war Wunderschööööön *sing* #h



Das Ding find ich auch passend |wavey:


----------



## Gardenfly (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*

Gehe doch zum Matchangler-Forum,da sind saftige Beleidigungen in jeden Post normal.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*

soll ich dich jetzt trösten ??
dann machs ma gut


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> "flieg junger adler, hinaus in die freiheit
> schau nur nach vorn nie zurück
> hör auf dein herz und folg nur den gefühlen
> ich wünsche dir viel glück"#h


 
...von Tom Astor :m


----------



## silviomopp (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*

machst ja deinem Namen alle ehre !!!  |wavey: und  Tschööööö


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*

... ich werd dich missen ...:c


----------



## Ollek (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Gehe doch zum Matchangler-Forum,da sind saftige Beleidigungen in jeden Post normal.




:q Stimmt, in den VDSF vs.DAV Bereichen gehts heiss her.  Da könnte man ja glatt n zweites Standbein eröffnen.

|kopfkrat was essen Matchangler so?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*

Tut mir leid, aber es ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar das nicht mal einer in der lage ist,mir Tipps über meine gestellte Frage hier im Forum zu geben.!!
Ich suche mir ein Kompetenteres Forum.


Ab zum Rechtschreibforum!!!!
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Ollek (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ab zum Rechtschreibforum!!!!
> :vik::vik::vik:



|znaika: Man solte *nie* in einem Forum die Rechtschreibung ankreiden,:q das geht zu oft nach hinten los.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*

Hi,
2 Posts. Davon ist eines dieses Thema hier und schon zieht man voreilige Schlüsse... |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Greetz FF


----------



## schadstoff (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*

Dann Troll dich fort und auf nimmerwiedersehen du Supermensch, der anscheinend alles weiß und so Kompetent ist das er hier was fragen muss... !


wie Meise schon sagte .....am besten in das Forum für Rechtschreibung ^^


----------



## Matze- (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*



Ollek schrieb:


> |znaika: Man solte *nie* in einem Forum die Rechtschreibung ankreiden,:q das geht zu oft nach hinten los.



|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Rosi (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*

Was seid ihr alle fiiiies:q


----------



## macmarco (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*

Gemeines Forum hier


----------



## Feiner Herr (15. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*

Tschööö mit "ö"


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*

Ich glaube, er wird euch nicht antworten. Möge er in Frieden ruh** ähh ich meine seinen Wegen folg**.


----------



## ralle (16. November 2008)

*AW: Komisches Forum*

So -- er ist genug verabschiedet worden und sicherlich schon weit weit weg !!


deshalb macht das Komische Forum diesen Thread hier zu


----------

